# Static and new burrs: Related?



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

A question or two for you long time grinder users

Can I expect increased static from new burrs? Should I put a couple of kg of parboiled rice through then get old beans?

I am loving the performance of this Santos with speed and grind but retention due to static is a huge 3-4 grams sometimes.

Anyone found any materials that help like Borosilicate Glass or some such?

How about ionising? Maybe force it to clump?

Looking for ideas here


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Various solutions from manufacturers include:

- Mazzer anti-static grid 

-RR45 'flap' 

-Mythos One clump crusher

Or a couple of drops of water in your beans.


----------

